# Furry DJ Discord/Telegram



## Bytorcus (Mar 6, 2018)

As both a furry and a DJ, I'm curious to see if there's a discord server or telegram chat group where all of the Furry DJs out there congregate and discuss various topics relating to Turntables, Gigs, Music Selection, Transitions, Controllers, Party Locations, etc?

If there is can I have an invite?
My DJ name is DJ Stya and while I'm not world famous, I'm usually the DJ for the New Zealand Furry Convention Furconz. ( 



 you can see me during the rave parts behind the decks )

I've also done a few mixes and uploaded them to MixCloud
mixcloud.com: Your browser is not supported, sorry!

And finally I've completed a course led by some of the best DJs in New Zealand in DJ'ing 
www.whitireia.ac.nz: Certificate in DJ Music » Whitireia

so if anyone has any groups or servers I'd be interested in I'll be more than happy to accept an invite :3


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm not into DJing, but I am into music production if you'd care to talk about that. My DAW is Logic.


----------



## Starbeak (Mar 7, 2018)

Last thing I made was in 2015. I need a new DAW because Cakewalk has been giving me issues lol

I think I may even forgot some things about editing.

I am not a musician or producer, I just dabbled for fun.

One day I might get back into it.

But as for a Furry DJ Discord, so far I haven't come across any but feel free to make one xD


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 13, 2018)

there's a furry music production group but they're pretty hardcore and technical

t.me: Furry Audio Engineers, Musicians, and Audiophiles

I'm the black sheep there lol


----------

